# My new fuzzies (Picture heavy)



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I finally got around to resizing the pictures! These are the 2 girls I got last Thursday. Anni is the white one, she's the Insulinoma girl. Jessi is the colored one (I don't know ferret colors lol) and she's just crazy 


















































































I don't know why she kept looking at me like this :lol:

















































































And here are some I caught of Pocket dreaming he's super ferret :lol:


















I accidently woke him up!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the pictures, they look so sweet and innocent sleeping


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aaaah! I love ferrets! They're so adorable


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Anni's a DEW. Is she deaf? Often DEW's are. Our Bear was and he compensated really well. His former owner had no clue he was deaf and she'd owned him for over 2 years. :lol: 

Jessi looks like either a cinnamon or a chocolate. 

They are gorgeous.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

They're so gorgeous! I always thought it would be great to have a ferret, I had a friend once who had two like your Jessi. I love love love their flexible spines! Thanks for sharing! <3


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone  They're all really sweet.



> Anni's a DEW. Is she deaf? Often DEW's are. Our Bear was and he compensated really well. His former owner had no clue he was deaf and she'd owned him for over 2 years.
> 
> Jessi looks like either a cinnamon or a chocolate.
> 
> They are gorgeous.


She is deaf  She also has Insulinoma and possible Adrenal Disease. She scared the crap out of me the other night! I completely forgot she was deaf and when I called to her she didn't move, with her having Insulinoma and just having an episode because of it, I was like OMG!! She's in a coma or dead  *panicks*, then when I grabbed her she stretched and looked at me like "What?" :lol: Her and Jessi are both going to the vet tomorrow, she'll most likely be put on Prednisolone for the Insulinoma, not really sure how to spell it but there was another medicine that started with an L for the Adrenal. She's getting up there, she's 6 years old, Jessi is 4 years old, will be 5 soon. I'm in the process of switching them over to a raw diet, Katt is helping me with it, she's been really helpful.

People on the Holistic Ferret Forum said they think she's Champagne, so I have no idea lol


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Anni is totally looking at you like that because she is in utter glee, to be in a loved environment where she'll get the meds and love she needs. Super big hugs to both them and you.



She might beef up with the pred, my 20 year old kitty is on that since she had a stroke a few months back and she's a tank now. The vet was in tears because she regained so much muscle mass. 

Will Anni be on injections? Or have the come up with new meds? Poor little bubby. Totally in love with DEW's. Had a reoccurring dream about one for the last 10 years.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

They're all adorable<3 And I really love Anni, reminds me of my Rikki whom I just loss last week to old age. He had a wonderful eight year long life but I miss him terribly. Ferrets are wonderful animals.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They're both so adorable! I absolutely love ferrets as well, and I'm a bit sad because today we just sold the pair we have at the pet store I work. They were the snuggliest little girls, never once nipped anyone in the two months we'd had them, even when getting nails clipped. The smaller one would always jump up and grab your hand with her front paws to be taken out. But they got a really great home, so I'm happy about that, at least!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i just LOVE ferrets.. yours are soooo adorable. i hope i can eventually one day have some, gotta convince my hubby haha.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks yall  I love having them, they're a lot of fun. During playtime Anni will curl up in my lap while Jessi runs around the room and tries to climb or fit into everything :lol:



> Anni is totally looking at you like that because she is in utter glee, to be in a loved environment where she'll get the meds and love she needs. Super big hugs to both them and you.
> 
> She might beef up with the pred, my 20 year old kitty is on that since she had a stroke a few months back and she's a tank now. The vet was in tears because she regained so much muscle mass.
> 
> Will Anni be on injections? Or have the come up with new meds? Poor little bubby. Totally in love with DEW's. Had a reoccurring dream about one for the last 10 years.


Thank you  Yeah, I hope she will, her belly is so cute, like it's flabby haha. They are both tiny compared to Pocket, he's like 2 of them put together :lol:

From what I've been told it's an oral medication, but that could be wrong, I'm not really sure. It would have to be given to her twice daily though. I find out more today.

She almost gave me a heart attack last night. About 20 minutes after making sure she ate, I found her just laying there, not responding to me at all, then she started seizing. I laid her on my bed and put Karo syrup on her gums, then she pee'd the biggest puddle and pooped on my bed, which I didn't care about at the time, I was crying and trying not to panic. After a few minutes she opened her eyes and started coming around. A few minutes after that she was up running around, I made her eat again to be safe. That was one of the scariest things I've been through as far as seizures go. I was shaking for about an hour after while she was sitting on the floor next to me digging and playing with a towel :roll: She's totally fine now, we go to the vets here in a few hours, that's going to hopefully be a relief.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Awwwwh! Ferrets are so adorable! My friend has one named Francoise. She is a biter, but boy is she a cutie! The antics they get into! One time I saw her squeeze her way under his dresser, then kept peaking her head out. Then she bit a nearby empty soda can and attempted to drag it into her new "nest" :lol: 

DEW stands for "Dark Eyed White", correct? I was about to ask but then I think I figured it out. That is so scary about that attack  I'd be shaking too! Carlos made me shake like that after a scare we had, a long time ago so I get that feeling of the danger passing but still being scared. It's sort of funny how animals seem to recover (mentally & emotionally) so much faster than their caretakers  Good luck at the vet's!


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you!  Lol! That sounds like Jessi! Except she used an empty trashcan and started dragging everything into it :lol: Then she tried to scruff my arm and pull it in there, crazy girl. 

Yes DEW = Dark Eyed White  Yeah, she did it again last night but this time it took me over an hour to get her back up and going. Once she came around she wanted to play. She started dragging stuffed animals into her crinkly bag (the red bag they were in), was adorable! She's going to be started on Prednisone instead of Prednisolone, she'll be getting checked for Adrenal Disease Friday when I go back up there. 

Jessi saw Pocket for the first time and started screaming at him, she was not happy lol! Her tail was all fluffed out and she was just going at the top of her lungs. So I'm not sure what will happen when I actually let them play together. She's definitely gonna be the dominant she-fert.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Awwwww *SQUEELS* I looooooovvvvvveeeee ferrets..... I think shes a cinnamon like Nancy said  Let us know when you find out!


----------

